# Telemecanique Altivar 11 VFD



## tkingmo (Mar 8, 2012)

I have the telemecanique altivar 11 VFD drving my SB Heavy 10. I downloaded the operators manual but dont see the answer to my problem. I am driving a 3PH 220 motor and have 220 single phase input to the vfd. the drive has three programmed set points that I believe one should be able to select to drive the motor those preselected speeds, SP1, SP2, SP3. But my motor only responds to the LSP, lower set point value. If I select the HSP, it still only drives whatever speed the LSP is set to. If I select SP1 same thing. 
If I want to drive other speeds I have to put them into the LSP. Does anyone know my problem? I suspect my problem is I am 65 years old and need a 20 year old to program it for me!! Thanks.


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 8, 2012)

I have dealt with one of that make VFD, 100 HP, and it was top notch. I don't remember the details, but I'll d/l the manual for yours and see if I can spot anything.


Just to make sure, is this the correct model manual?

http://stevenengineering.com/tech_support/PDFs/45A11.pdf


And if so, are you using the information on page 44 to set up the speeds?


----------



## tkingmo (Mar 8, 2012)

Tony Wells said:


> I have dealt with one of that make VFD, 100 HP, and it was top notch. I don't remember the details, but I'll d/l the manual for yours and see if I can spot anything.
> 
> 
> Just to make sure, is this the correct model manual?
> ...



Yes. Thanks.


----------



## tkingmo (Mar 9, 2012)

I tried to run thru the programming again and you know, I cant even find all three of the other speed set points. I called them SP1, 2 and 3, but they are actually SP2,3 and 4. But I can only find and access SP2. The other two are supposed to come up just after SP2, but they dont. It is not exactly following the sequence shown in the operators manual.


----------



## Otto_Mattick (Mar 12, 2012)

*Those VFDs can be cantankerous*



tkingmo said:


> I have the telemecanique altivar 11 VFD drving my SB Heavy 10. I downloaded the operators manual but dont see the answer to my problem. I am driving a 3PH 220 motor and have 220 single phase input to the vfd. the drive has three programmed set points that I believe one should be able to select to drive the motor those preselected speeds, SP1, SP2, SP3. But my motor only responds to the LSP, lower set point value. If I select the HSP, it still only drives whatever speed the LSP is set to. If I select SP1 same thing.
> If I want to drive other speeds I have to put them into the LSP. Does anyone know my problem? I suspect my problem is I am 65 years old and need a 20 year old to program it for me!! Thanks.




I have struggled with the same problem on VFDs. The key is getting the speed reference pointing to the right place.

It has been a while since the last time I programmed an Altivar, but if memory serves, there are a couple of things that need to be programmed in addition to the Speed setpoints to make it behave.

1. The speed reference source (parameter) needs to be set to "speed select". I don't remember the exact parameter number or name, but look for "speed select" or "reference select" or "speed preset select" in the index of the manual. The speed reference tells the drive where it should look for its commanded speed.
2. Program the drive inputs to make the speed selection. To change speed setpoints, the digital inputs must be programmed to be preset selectors. When one of these inputs goes high, the drive looks for its commanded speed from that preset. You will need a selector switch or a some toggle switches to set these preset inputs to a high state. The schematic in the manual should show a way to wire them in. If the inputs for speed presets are not changing state, the drive will remain at the default preset (usually the keypad reference speed)
3. Make sure that the speed presets are within the maximum and minimum speeds for the drive (another couple of parameters, usually found in the limits section) if the minimum speed is set to 60 hz and the preset is 40 hz, it won't to to 40 hz because it is out of range.
4. Just a thought, but you could use the analog input for the speed reference, it is a 0-10volt signal wired to a potentiometer, this would give you an infinite range of speed variation. The schematic in the manual will give an illustration of this.


----------



## tkingmo (Mar 12, 2012)

Otto_Mattick said:


> I have struggled with the same problem on VFDs. The key is getting the speed reference pointing to the right place.
> 
> It has been a while since the last time I programmed an Altivar, but if memory serves, there are a couple of things that need to be programmed in addition to the Speed setpoints to make it behave.
> 
> ...


The manual does tell how to wire in the speed pot. But it doesnt tell what resistance the pot should be. I think getting a pot wired in is the way I should go instead of toggling up and down the menu. But I suspect a 1 or 2K pot is all I need.


----------

